# Java fern help



## Buckeye warrior (Jun 28, 2015)

I got my fist ever Java fern 3 months ago and it was doing great, none of the old ?leaves died off when I first planted it. 2 months ago it started getting about 15 new leaves comming from the bottom of the Java fern. My problem is that those new leaves are the same size from 2 months ago and don't seem to be growing anymore. One of the new leaves just started to get a new plant forming on its leaf and I thought only old leaves got little propagations on it. It's the only plant i have in my 30g. It gets 12 hours of light every day and the light is 0.56wpg, no fertilizer or co2. I think I have a deficiency of somesort and from what I read so for I think I have a co2 deficiency? Does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

From what you describe of your lighting (less than 15W), I would suggest your problem is the amount of light you have. That is very, very little lighting.



> ... I thought only old leaves got little propagations on it...


 Not so, my needle leaf java gets new growth on healthy leaves as well and the dieing ones.


----------



## Buckeye warrior (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't get a new light right away but plan on getting a 60w bulb. Do you think I should try co2 or fertilizer at all?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

CO2 will always prove to be beneficial with or without the added lighting. But, IMO, if you do go to a 60W bulb, then a fertilization regimen is called for.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I would definitely start fertilizing this plant.


----------



## Buckeye warrior (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok thank you for your advice and what fertilizers do you recomended or you have used on your own tank?


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

60w just makes it I would go even night than that, The light is def the issue here, I wouldn't worry about the fertilizers until u get proper lighting....if ur trying to not spend a lot of money I would goto homedepot or lowes and pick up a led flood light (not spot light) 3,000k for 14 bucks it's equivalent to a 90watt ...keep the kelvin rating between 3,000k to 7500k. I even found one for the same price point and it was 5500k. Also I wouldn't go lower than 90watts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's another one for 20bucks








That are both Phillips brand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye warrior (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok I will currently go look at some lights now and if I switched my 17w bulb to a 60w or 90w bulb, would that change in wattage shock my Java fern at first?


----------

